# TUG BBS is must faster after the upgrade!



## SNA27 (Dec 30, 2019)

Has anyone else noticed that response time has improved greatly? I know TUG BBS doesn't show ads to TUG members. I still set my Ad Block Plus to not block anything on this site. Same with Club Wyndham website. Shave a few milliseconds! 
This site sill gets a few deprecation warnings from Chrome while Club Wyndham site gets tons of it!


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 30, 2019)

Much cleaner and faster on MS Edge!


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 30, 2019)

Yes, emojis come with a cost! They are insecure! No more emojis from me!


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 31, 2019)

It looks like it is only the old fashioned smiles that are carry over from vBulletin. Those are coming from the non secure HTTP?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 31, 2019)

Is really should all be in the upgrade thread in the About TUG BBS Forum. @TUGBrian


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 31, 2019)

yep, i see th eissues with the old smileys...easy to fix.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 31, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> yep, i see th eissues with the old smileys...easy to fix.


Thanks for the quick fix. Brian.


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Dec 31, 2019)

Sorry - I couldn't resist.  You knew someone was going to.    ;-)


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 31, 2019)

@TUGBrian took care of it just as he said he would! Easy peasy!  I love it when a page loads with nary a warning!


----------

